# Boarding in Ohio help



## ponyz (Jul 1, 2008)

So I really need to find a boarding stable to keep my pony. You guys wana help? Ok my zip code is 44060. No more than 20 mins away from that. 0-400 dollars a month. Sorry i am asking for help, I am just REALLY desprate!! Thanks!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

here are a bunch. i don't know the first thing about the geography of ohio, though, so you'll have to sort through that 

http://www.horseweb.com/links/Facil...Instruction_Clinic/United_States/OH/index.htm


----------



## I Do DeClaire (Jul 25, 2008)

If you aren't into showing and are just looking for somewhere that will take great care of your horse then I would suggest Wilcox Stables on Sperry Rd. in Kirtland. It's a family owned facility on about 100 acres with a huge herd they put out daily. I believe full care is about $260 / Mo. They have access to tons of fabulous trails and have a small indoor and a large outdoor arena. They board about 60 horses and there is usually a waiting list but I think right now they have a few stalls open. Hope this helps. If you want the number for them, send me a private message and I'll give it to you.


----------

